
Every bookmark manager ever made - TenJack
https://bookmarkos.com/every-bookmark-manager-ever-made/
======
toyg
My issue with all bookmark managers, including the one I currently use
(Larder.io), is re-discoverability. I will happily bookmark this and that, but
it's unlikely I'll ever actually go back to the bookmark. Every once in a
while I'll go through the library when I feel like looking for random gems,
but the first port of call when trying to solve a problem will always be a
search engine.

I wish a non-Google search engine would offer a bookmark manager that
integrates into its everyday search, giving preferential treatment to
previously-bookmarked material. _That_ would be the be-all end-all of bookmark
managers.

~~~
orbital-decay
_> I will happily bookmark this and that, but it's unlikely I'll ever actually
go back to the bookmark._

That might be a problem with your process, not with your tools.

 _> I wish a non-Google search engine would offer a bookmark manager that
integrates into its everyday search, giving preferential treatment to
previously-bookmarked material._

Most browsers already do that with local bookmarks, to a degree. (they don't
search the article contents, only the bookmark tags and titles).

~~~
jborichevskiy
> Most browsers already do that with local bookmarks, to a degree. (they don't
> search the article contents, only the bookmark tags and titles).

That’s a pretty big problem- the specific term I remember is rarely in the
title or URL. Not to mention all the times I’ve returned to the same bookmark
only to see the content have been deleted or the domain expired. Default
bookmark managers in browsers are complete rubbish.

~~~
yabadabadoes
It seems to me like you want an offline cache. How can something local deal
with searching the content of a possibly deleted page?

~~~
jborichevskiy
Local cache would definitely be the (easiest) way of solving it. Tools like
Memex [0] are most of the way there.

But a text-only copy on my local device isn't great if the content had special
formatting in presentation. Also, it misses out on images or embedded videos.
That's where something like ArchiveBox [1] comes in.

> ArchiveBox takes a list of website URLs you want to archive, and creates a
> local, static, browsable HTML clone of the content from those websites (it
> saves HTML, JS, media files, PDFs, images and more).

But really what I'd like to see at some point is an opt-in community tool
where every page I visit that fits a certain criteria (URL, topic, special
mark by me, etc) is fully cloned and uploaded to IPFS [2] for anyone
interested in that topic to find and use later - regardless of what happens to
the source content. Definitely a host of legal issues around this, but not
impossible.

0 - [https://worldbrain.io/](https://worldbrain.io/)

1 -
[https://github.com/pirate/ArchiveBox](https://github.com/pirate/ArchiveBox)

2 - [https://ipfs.io/](https://ipfs.io/)

------
irrationalactor
Amazingly, none of these options are great.

Bookmark OS comes close for me, but the ugly UI ruins the experience. Nothing
is more annoying than the Russian doll experience of seeing a hacky version of
macOS doubled up inside of the chrome of your actual OS.

Love Raindrop in theory (design-wise they have the right idea), but I dumped
it in practice due to the fact it's too bloated and buggy and runs much slower
than just keeping my bookmarks on Safari.

Pinboard, while being minimalist which I love, is minimalist in the wrong way.
The visual hierarchy is all over the place and impossible to decipher through.
Scanning down a list of bookmarks is painful.

So I've largely just been using the standard bookmarks feature in safari--
which is actually refreshing and awesome.

Except when I do that, I can't sync bookmarks to other browsers. I use Chrome
on mobile and sometimes on desktop.

So back to the drawing board.

Why the hell are bookmarks so hard in 2019?

~~~
flybayer
Oh my goodness yes!! This is the truth.

Shameless plug: I’m currently building
[https://AcornBookmarks.com](https://AcornBookmarks.com) for all the reasons
you stated.

------
dlahoda
No p2p-distributed portable across all browsers with ability to do semantic
topology tagging integrated with webarchive and some translation service with
ability secure parts of subgraphs and forkshare other parts with all proper
layers views of visualization - from fast tag and to publish and research.
With all these rdf. Crdts, type theory of patching, fuzzy vertex merges,
deduplication, collective intilligence and graph marketplace. And dozen of
other things. When you, the developer, will write one for me? You do not earn
on giant huge market of knowledge consumption and digestion. Until than,
internet is useless place without new T B Lee and Ted Nelson. I cannot live in
the world without such bookmark manager. Please save me from self destruction.

------
Kovah
Neat! Thanks for putting my LinkAce on the list too, depite being in beta.

I find it very interesting, that the "market" for bookmark manager kinda
exploded in the past years, at least from my perspective. Tons of new apps
were developed, all of them with their own specific feature set. And yet,
finding the right solution is very hard because a) projects are sometimes
barely visible or b) you have very specific needs. I find the first point is
one of the biggest problems about open source projects and stuff. There are so
many great projects out there but marketing is hard and/or expensive so many
of these projects can only be found on page 2 of the Google results. Overviews
like these are a great help, especially if they are up-to-date and cover a lot
of projects.

To be honest, there are some solutions out there looking really promising and
if I would have found them earlier, I probably wouldn't have built LinkAce in
the first place. Now it's a great side project to work on that I actively use.

------
butz
Where's the one where I import my 1000 unsorted bookmarks and get a neat
categorized list of bookmarks?

~~~
toyg
One of the problems is that any two people likely disagree on what
“categorized” means. Tags? Hierarchy? Tag hierarchy? What defines a hierarchy?
Etc etc.

~~~
stevenicr
I've been thinking on this for some time. Quick sorts for my use might be by
date for one, by url (base domain) for another, common found terms within urls
(news, product, etc)

then start looking at other tags, terms within the pages, stuff like that. But
just having the quick sorts and exports on those above would make it more
manageable.

------
whoisjuan
"Every bookmark manager ever made" ... not really.

One that is missing which I love is
[http://www.gettoby.com/](http://www.gettoby.com/)

------
aryesh
I'm still in the process to find the perfect one. So far I use Trello lists
for my bookmarks but it lack of search and tags and various other stuff. I
have boards with over 5000 links, my github has over 3000 stars, it is hard to
maintain and reuse the knowledge or find stuff you know you are going to look
for in the future.

So I am on the works on creating my own, A Trello style boards but more suited
to links and knowledge search. Far from complete but it is a start.

[https://pindicate.herokuapp.com/](https://pindicate.herokuapp.com/)

If you wish to view a demo account: demo@test.com:123456789

Bear in mind it is hosted on heroku free plan. Let me know if anyone find this
interesting I will further invest more time in it.

------
zorbash
Tefter ([https://tefter.io](https://tefter.io)) co-founder here. I’m glad we
made the list! It’s under the visual-based section, but arguably meets the
criteria to be in many more categories.

It’s list-based and tag-based, since you may organise your bookmarks using
either lists or tags. It’s also search based, since bookmarks have their
contents indexed and ranked and there’s autocomplete. For read-later, we keep
archives and you can mark bookmarks as “read later” to read them on the mobile
app.

However our favourite feature is the team collaboration. You can create
organisations, install the Slack app and add bookmarks and aliases (think
golinks.io type of short links).

A mostly complete list of features can be found here
[https://github.com/tefter/tefter](https://github.com/tefter/tefter).

Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
pkaye
How does the tag suggestion work?

~~~
zorbash
We use a combination of heuristics and integrations with the most popular
websites. In most cases we'll suggest relevant tags. Give it a go and let us
know if it works well for you. We're still tuning it.

~~~
pkaye
Honestly a tag suggestion feature is something I've been looking for a long
time. I plan to try it out soon.

------
darekkay
I'd like to mention my own tool: Static Marks [1]

Recently, I have introduced it at work. All project bookmarks are maintained
as plain text (yaml) in the project's git repository, so they can be adjusted
by anyone (with Git knowledge/access). They are deployed on every commit
automatically, so all collegues can access the latest version. It is not as
end-user-friendly as most tools, but it has advantages for tech-savy people
(like the mentioned plain-text managing via git or similar).

[1] [https://darekkay.com/static-marks/](https://darekkay.com/static-marks/)

------
Leftium
Here is a related project I am working on: [https://johns-async-react-
project.glitch.me/](https://johns-async-react-project.glitch.me/)

It's instant search of my 1503 bookmarks. Just titles/tags/urls right now, but
I plan to index the text on the pages.

Meant to replace my current bookmark solutions (neither of which are in the
list). So there is a feature to import netscape-formatted bookmark files. I
currently use:

\- [http://www.myhq.com/](http://www.myhq.com/)

\- [https://www.bkmks.com/](https://www.bkmks.com/)

------
AGKyle
Missing All Bookmarks from AgileBits, which is probably fine because it isn't
available and probably isn't on anyone's radar anymore :)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20110511105926/http://agilebits....](https://web.archive.org/web/20110511105926/http://agilebits.com/products/AllBookmarks)

But for posterity and to remember it, there's the old page via the way back
machine.

Kyle

AgileBits

------
yefim
Bookmarked!

~~~
gketuma
The real question is 'Bookmarked!' using what?

------
cr0sh
Heh - they don't have the one I created, so it's missing at least one! Don't
worry, though - I'm not proud of it, it was one of my first Perl scripting
efforts, and interactive web-site efforts too (perl cgi - ugh). So it's best
if its never looked at again...

------
stevenicr
did a ctr-f and did not find "linkstash" (
[https://www.xrayz.co.uk/linkstash/](https://www.xrayz.co.uk/linkstash/) )

after some research found that one to be close in some ways to what I wanted.
Found a missing feature I think it was 'deleting chunks based on urls' not
supported that I wanted, I wrote the developer and never heard back via email,
so I gave up on it. Kept it installed as a reminder to make something similar
one day.

It's been a few years and now I wonder if gmail or some similar anti-spam
system didn't just blackhole the email from my custom domain and that was the
issue, not a dev that doesn't answer. hmm.

------
mehrdadn
Is there any that can auto-categorize bookmarks without them uploading to
their online service?

------
ivolimmen
A bit pretentious to say "every" as it does not include mine. It's on github.
Not that mine is worth mentioning as it is a personal utility.

------
kevintb
Thank you for the search-based bookmark platforms, that’s what I really need
but haven’t found... a Google search engine for just my bookmarks

------
hprotagonist
pinboard, keep, pocket, insta paper, and a whole lot of stuff i’ve never even
heard of.

I happily pay for pinboard and don’t need or want anything else.

------
samf
Surprised not to see del.icio.us there.

~~~
pmh
I see it there under "No longer active (Tag-Based)", but listed as "Delicious"
instead of "del.icio.us".

~~~
jolmg
The URL they listed is delicious.com, but that doesn't load.

------
flavor8
Well that's not true. There are two from the late 90s missing here: Blink and
Bookmark Box.

------
cdevroe
Happy to see my project Unmark in there. :)

